# Asus Vs. ndiswrapper

## mrl4n

I'm trying to configure my wifi card on a motherboard Asus X79DELUXE with ndiswrapper, but one error stop my work.

```
# lspci | grep -i net

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (rev 06)

09:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 03)

0b:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 11)

```

I can't see wlan card in the interface list and obviously use it.

```
# ifconfig -a

eno1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.2.2  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.2.255

        inet6 fe80::7a24:afff:fe8b:4f7d  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 2002:c0a8:101:e472:7a24:afff:fe8b:4f7d  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        ether 78:24:af:8b:4f:7d  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 4278  bytes 3169383 (3.0 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4129  bytes 540087 (527.4 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 18  memory 0xfb100000-fb120000  

ip6_vti0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1500

        unspec 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  txqueuelen 0  (UNSPEC)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

ip6gre0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1448

        unspec 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  txqueuelen 0  (UNSPEC)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

ip6tnl0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1452

        unspec 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  txqueuelen 0  (UNSPEC)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 1378  bytes 103824 (101.3 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1378  bytes 103824 (101.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

I've installed the card with win7 drivers without errors

```
# ndiswrapper -l

bcmwl6 : driver installed

   device (14E4:43B1) present

```

With dmesg I see

```
[    8.130760] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4352 WLAN found (core revision 42)

[    8.131253] b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 12, Type 11 (AC), Revision 1)

[    8.131506] b43: probe of bcma0:1 failed with error -95

[    8.131663] Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PMNL ]
```

On google I found many users with the same problem, nobody on gentoo, and no one solution works for me.  :Sad: 

Someone uses wifi on the same motherboard?   :Question: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mrl4n,

This Ubuntu post says that net-wireless/broadcom-sta works and an Ubuntu package called bcmwl-kernel-source.

A good place to start is 

```
emerge net-wireless/broadcom-sta
```

 then unpick bcmwl-kernel-source to see what the Gentoo equivalent is.

ndiswrapper is something to try only after everything else has failed.

----------

## mrl4n

I've tried all except broadcom-sta  :Very Happy: 

Thanks, I try it immediately.

EDIT: again I see the wifi card with lspci -k command but I can't use it. Which should are the correct steps to install card correctly?

Now compiling kernel I see

```
depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.1.12-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_scan_done

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.1.12-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_disconnected

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.1.12-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol wiphy_new_nm

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.1.12-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_inform_bss_width_frame

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.1.12-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol wiphy_register

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.1.12-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_put_bss

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.1.12-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_roamed

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.1.12-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_inform_bss_width

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.1.12-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_gtk_rekey_notify

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.1.12-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_ibss_joined

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.1.12-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_michael_mic_failure

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.1.12-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_connect_result

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.1.12-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol wiphy_unregister

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.1.12-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_get_bss

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.1.12-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol __ieee80211_get_channel

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.1.12-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_frequency

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.1.12-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_report_wowlan_wakeup

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.1.12-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_frequency_to_channel

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.1.12-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol wiphy_free

```

----------

## mrl4n

Something is changed, but probably not in the right way  :Sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mrl4n,

```
depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.1.12-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_scan_done

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.1.12-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_disconnected 
```

says your have some bits missing from your kernel.

Whatever provides the missing symbols is missing.

e.g. cfg80211_scan_done

```
cd /usr/src/linux

/usr/src/linux $ grep -R cfg80211_scan_done ./
```

Returns a lot of junk that includes

```
./net/wireless/scan.c:EXPORT_SYMBOL(cfg80211_scan_done);
```

So the symbol is defined in the file ./net/wireless/scan.c

The something that is missing must use that file.

CONFIG_CFG80211 is a kernel configuration option.  Its probably off in your running kernel.

----------

## mrl4n

No, I'm sorry it's enabled...

I see the errors one time only, now all seems correct, but I see the card only with lspci -k

```
09:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 03)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter

   Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge

   Kernel modules: wl
```

In dmesg I see something

```
[    0.793922] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

[    0.793924] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

[    0.793924] Bluetooth: HIDP socket layer initialized

[    0.793934] 8021q: 802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8

[    0.793938] lib80211: common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers

[    0.793938] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

[    0.793940] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

[    0.793941] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

[    0.793943] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

[    0.793949] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    0.794252] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.794527] Key type encrypted registered

[    9.554199] wl: module license 'MIXED/Proprietary' taints kernel.

[    9.554350] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    9.767311] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   10.111286] usb 3-2: reset high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[   10.345972] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   10.346120] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[   10.346168] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[   10.346557] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   10.346812] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz, 92000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   10.347062] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   10.347311] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   10.347561] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   10.347813] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   10.348061] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   10.348309] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

```

and obviously I can't use it

```
# iwconfig

ip6_vti0  no wireless extensions.

ip6tnl0   no wireless extensions.

ip6gre0   no wireless extensions.

eno1      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

```

I'm being crazy   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mrl4n,

Does rfkill see it?

From memory, in still appears in ifconfig, even if the transmitter is hard blocked.

----------

## mrl4n

No, rfkill see only bluetooth and it isn't blocked

```
# rfkill list

0: hci0: Bluetooth

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no

```

----------

